# Getting Food



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

I have found an easy way to get food.

1.Get a camping light

2.Get a summer screen window

3.wait till summer

4.Wait till night

5.Place light down and turn it on

6.Put Screen over the light

7.wait an hour

8.get a bowl or something to catch with

9.Catch your food on the screen


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats like blacklighting


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

Yea a back light should work and make sure its ok weather not raining or windy.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

I think with both methods you can get big moths i don't know if a mantid would come.


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Jun 3, 2007)

its not to get mantids though its for food for certain pets such as mantids or spiders etc


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

i've heard of people getting mantids during those things well i guess the mantids must have come because the bugs.


----------



## colddigger (Jun 4, 2007)

I like food.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

I found a way too. Go online, place order, feeder insects arrive at front door. :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

> I found a way too. Go online, place order, feeder insects arrive at front door. :wink:


I agree. Way too much work getting them yourself.


----------

